
Radium Girls - laktak
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radium_Girls
======
kozak
It's interesting how we humans perceive these deaths as more or less abstract
because we don't know exact personalities why suffered (or even their number).
While if we knew all the horrible details about these young women and what
they went through, the overall impression of the story would be radically
different.

